# Hand paw help?



## Wereling (Feb 15, 2013)

So I've been planning this suit for a while and I'm gonna save the money and stuff but before I do anything else is like to know would it be good to make my paws touch-screen usable? Like so I could air pics with my iPod and stuff without making the fingers that fold back? I'd really like to know if this sounds like a good idea or not. Thanks!


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Is your device pressure sensitive or electricity sensitive? If you can use a plastic stylus on the screen, that means it uses pressure. Have plastic claws on your handpaws and use them to operate your device. If it's electricity sensitive, the screen will only react to your bare finger....no ideas.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 15, 2013)

Make you claws out of conductive foam or rubber. Those are used to secure electronics form static discharge. You could also use a piece of ESD safe bag (those grey/silver ones, not pink).


----------



## Wereling (Feb 15, 2013)

Springdragon said:


> Is your device pressure sensitive or electricity sensitive? If you can use a plastic stylus on the screen, that means it uses pressure. Have plastic claws on your handpaws and use them to operate your device. If it's electricity sensitive, the screen will only react to your bare finger....no ideas.


Well it's an Apple product and I've seen styluses for Apple touch screens but they have a rubber tip so I don't know :/ but I've also seen winter gloves made with a special fabric on the fingers to use with touch screens but I don't know what it is xD




Tyrbis said:


> Make you claws out of conductive foam or rubber. Those are used to secure electronics form static discharge. You could also use a piece of ESD safe bag (those grey/silver ones, not pink).


Really? I think we have a few of those here so ill give it a try 
 I also might just go to the fabric store and test out certain fabrics to see if it'll work


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 15, 2013)

Wereling said:


> Well it's an Apple product and I've seen styluses for Apple touch screens but they have a rubber tip so I don't know :/ but I've also seen winter gloves made with a special fabric on the fingers to use with touch screens but I don't know what it is xD


It's not the fabric. There is a conductive thread. Forgot to mention that. Actually a lot of those gloves are just made of a very thin material. So thin that screens reacts when you touch it. I have 2 pairs of gloves that work with my phone and none of them are sold as "touchscreen gloves". Rubber on the tip of styluses is conductive. Rest is made of metal so there is an electrical connection between your palm and rubber tip.


----------



## Wereling (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm well I'll need to figure out how to work this out xD


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 15, 2013)

I googled "capacitive touch glove modify" and got this tutorial.  http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-A-Glove-Work-With-A-Touch-Screen/  Seems legit!  If you have silicone paw pads, you might just want to go for a stylus, though.  Don't want to risk the silicone tearing when you jab a needle through it.


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 16, 2013)

Ooh, or this. Perhaps you can make your claws out of it.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Conductive-Rubber-Transparent-stylus-iPodiP/


----------



## Wereling (Feb 16, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> I googled "capacitive touch glove modify" and got this tutorial.  http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-A-Glove-Work-With-A-Touch-Screen/  Seems legit!  If you have silicone paw pads, you might just want to go for a stylus, though.  Don't want to risk the silicone tearing when you jab a needle through it.





Springdragon said:


> Ooh, or this. Perhaps you can make your claws out of it.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Conductive-Rubber-Transparent-stylus-iPodiP/


I'll check these two out  thanks guys!
i think I'll try the conductive string one and make a few spots on the pads (I don't think I'll use silicone for my first suit) thanks again!


----------

